# Anyone gonna be out tonight?



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm gonna go give it a look again tonight and just wondering if anyone else is gonna be out there.Gonna try some new area if the wind lets me.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

hope the wind over there isnt like it is over here! we got 30mph winds right now. but i am 300 miles west so it could be a LOT different over there! Good luck if you go!!


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

I hope it doesn't blow me away too.Give me a call later tonight and i will give you a report if i'm out there,i'm gonna try either way.I will be heading over to where you and MR were headed when you lost your TM that night.I have the new halogens on the boat too.My number is 850-206-5137 i will be away from the computer the rest of the day so feel free to call whenever.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

We moved from the dock yesterday and now are sitting out in the gulf waiting for the weather to get better so i dont have any signal on my phone. If MR is at home and online tonight ill get a report from him or from you tomorrow. GOOD LUCK!!!! hope you have better luck over there then we did! make sure your trolling motor is secured!!!!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Make sure your trolling motor is secured:clap:clap Thats a good one.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

as bad of a night that was i wouldnt wish that on anyone...


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I never really heard the story of that dredded night! I've picked up on it a couple of times, but have been wondering if there were any 

Runs

Drips

or Errors?

Did you guys ever get the trolling motor back? How'd you get back to the hill?

Happy Fishing!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Fish Like You're Hungry (4/8/2008)*I never really heard the story of that dredded night! I've picked up on it a couple of times, but have been wondering if there were any
> 
> Runs
> 
> ...




ok heres the deal...MR and I went to try floundering in a location a little ways from the boat ramp...it was a little windy but we figured when we got to the spot we would be pretty well protected so we went for it...running in a pretty good chop...get about half way there and the coupling holding one of my lights on the front of the boat vibrates loose and the light starts dangling from the wires...so we stop and i get it back to where it wont fall off and we decide to keep going. well we get about 5 min away and all of a sudden i see my trolling motor start falling back and then out of view for me, MR was driving. i asked him if it was in the boat or out of the boat??? no answer...he just slows down and starts looking in the water...well when i saw that i knew the answer. he looks at me and says "what do you want to do" i said turn around and lets go home! i was done. my boat is WAY to heavy to poll around all night (remember in a previous post i said i was lazy LOL). well we head back and as we are pulling up to the boat ramp "the Man" is there...he checks our cooler, licenses and life jackets and says have a nice night. that was the basic story of the BAD night of flounder fishing...im sure i missed some details so MR feel free to fill in where i may have missed. well now i have a brand new, MUCH better trolling motor and 3 good trips on it with NO problems (knock on wood) so im ready to get home from work and get out there and get some flounder!!!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

ohh and how did we get back?? Luckly my 60hp merc ran smooth all night!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh my gosh! Ha Ha, I'm so sorry! I don't mean to laugh but I can't stop! Sorry! I do remember some of that story now, I bet his expression was priceless! I didn't think there was another man on earth that had my luck! I'm gonna bolt mine down hard! I probablly wouldn't have too much to say to the man either,besides -"could you please just move, its been one of those nights" I bet you guys are still a little gun shy on it to this day. Do you now keep looking back to the stern to see if its still hanging on? BTW, that Mercury sounds like it would move your boat at a pretty good clip!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Fish Like You're Hungry (4/8/2008)*Oh my gosh! Ha Ha, I'm so sorry! I don't mean to laugh but I can't stop! Sorry! I do remember some of that story now, I bet his expression was priceless! I didn't think there was another man on earth that had my luck! I'm gonna bolt mine down hard! I probablly wouldn't have too much to say to the man either,besides -"could you please just move, its been one of those nights" I bet you guys are still a little gun shy on it to this day. Do you now keep looking back to the stern to see if its still hanging on? BTW, that Mercury sounds like it would move your boat at a pretty good clip!


Im not gun shy at all...just like to laugh about it and keep on going. i work offshore and know that anything and everything that can happen will happen...i have been needing to change that TM set up from the time i set it up that way...when we first bought the boat 2 years ago i bought the TM and the clamp didnt open up wide enough to go over the side of the boat so i just rigged it up and made 2 years with it. now that it fell off i replaced it with a much better TM that actually fits like its suposed to and can lay it down instead of having to leave it in the up position all the time like in the picture below...and yeah...the 60 runs pretty good...im not setting any speed records by any means but it keeps me happy


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Well i came home with one nice flounder and saw one other that was small.The water was muddy at my first spot so back to the launch and on the trailer,then went to my backup spot.I will post pics in a little bit.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

well atleast you got one!!! always better then none!


----------

